# Quarterly Review Rewards



## Sandy VDH (May 30, 2009)

I noticed that there are NO Quarterly review rewards for 4th Quarter 2008 and for 1st Quarter 2009.  

I know you are all volunteers, but I was wondering how long after the Quarter do you announce or update the listing for who has won the award?


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2009)

4th quarter came out a few months ago

from the homepage



> Resort Review Awards
> 
> The best judged review for each quarter will Win an Lifetime TUG Membership. Congratulations to our 4th Quarter 2008 winner who is Anu Emery. Details on how to qualify for this new review award are posted at the Resort Review Award page. We have awarded over 2200 Timeshare resort review awards, keep them comings! You can also Extend your TUG membership by writing any review!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 30, 2009)

http://tug2.net/resortreviewaward.htm

1st quarter 2009 is a bit late, ive not heard from the award manager on who won that one.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Brian

I guess I missed the 4th Q posting at the top of the page, I was looking for it in chronological order.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 18, 2009)

Just curious, as it is now Mid Aug and still no 2009 awards!

Will these be awarded or are you stopping the practice?


----------



## ran-ran (Aug 11, 2011)

*Any Update On This Great Award Program?*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Just curious, as it is now Mid Aug and still no 2009 awards!
> 
> Will these be awarded or are you stopping the practice?



I think that reviews are an excellent resource for each of us and I hope that this award program is brought back to hopefully continue more reviews from members.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2011)

we lost the individual who was responsible for this, instead I now give out awards for each review submitted.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2011)

Brian, I submitted a review of a new resort on July 27.  it is not published.  i emailed the person 6 days ago, but no response.


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2011)

Is there a list of jobs that need volunteers?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 13, 2011)

*Automatically?  Or After Sending Out Notification?*




TUGBrian said:


> I now give out awards for each review submitted.


That is outstanding. 

I sent in 2 last week.  

Will I get E-Mail saying awards have been added ?

Or will 2 review awards get added to my account automatically ? 

( Either way is OK, & much appreciated.  I'm just wondering how the system works. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 13, 2011)

they arent automatically added, if your membership is up for renewal there is a reminder in your renewal notification (all 4 of them) to simply reply asking to be extended with submitted reviews.  I take care of the rest for you...no need to submit any renewal payment.

Ron, the last review i see from you was of a resort that didnt exist in the database yet.  I do however show that its been added, and your review is the only one listed on the page?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 13, 2011)

It wasn't there this morning, maybe it has been added.  It does exist, even though it isn't in the database, and it is a great resort.  4 years old and expensively and tastfully decorated in a great location.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2011)

I do not see my review of the resort listed at all.  
i read the review of the other resorts nearby, and it definitely states that the resorts are separate.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 14, 2011)

the only review I show from you recently was of the burlington bay lake homes, im looking at your review on that page right now.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2011)

brian, i see the problem - i was looking under Minnesota and it is listed as michigan - I must have typed the wrong state two letter code.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> It wasn't there this morning, maybe it has been added.  It does exist, even though it isn't in the database, and it is a great resort.  4 years old and expensively and tastfully decorated in a great location.



What resort is this?  Love to read reviews of newer resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 14, 2011)

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=edc97ceb-c4c4-4e29-a9db-fc5e7459948b


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2011)

It is really hard to get. If i wasn't such a dummy, i could upload some pictures we took.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 14, 2011)

just click the resort images tab, and select "upload image" directly on the review page.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks, i tried, but it said my image was too big.  i will try emailing to you see if tht works.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 14, 2011)

well the picture will still be to big for me to upload as well =)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Resize-a-picture-using-Paint


----------

